# 2018 Schwinn (PC) Apple Krate



## Jeff54 (Nov 17, 2018)

PC is putting out bunches of New apple Krates  just before Christmas. The photo I saw in a paper mag yesterday, Appears to have Schwinn's Smooth head post joints. Maybe they pre-coated the chrome too> Red seat w/ white stripes,  Bow-tie  peddles. 

They'll only  be sold exclusively, on Amazon but not for a week or two, Xmas special  $499 a pop. No photos on the net I know Of.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 17, 2018)

I'll be happy keeping my brother-in-laws all original 1969 Lemon Peeler. He was the original owner, and as you can see, took excellent care of it.


----------



## unregistered (Nov 21, 2018)

Saw it today courtesy of Rat Rod Bikes:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JX59WP...5e5fdec8e210136fc8fe48e6bfcab3&language=en_US


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Great more crap!


----------



## spoker (Nov 21, 2018)

i orderd my 2 cant weight!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Great more crap!




Oops , haven't you ever heard " don't trust a fart " !  Lol


----------



## unregistered (Nov 21, 2018)

As much as I like the idea of exciting new generations on Krates and Stingrays (which I think is what they’re attempting to do) I’d much rather have an original or a ‘99 repop at most.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 21, 2018)

It's all good. As the re-pops come out, it creates interest in originals and even older re-pops. If fact it generates interest in all things bicycle... and on go's the hobby. Happy Thanksgiving everyone !


----------



## spoker (Nov 21, 2018)

theres nothing like new!!


----------



## spoker (Nov 21, 2018)

sold out in minites


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2018)

I wonder why they only did 500 pcs. and lost some easy money. 1000 seems like a better number making it worth the effort.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2018)

spoker said:


> i orderd my 2 cant weight!!




Did you really?


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2018)

Without the 5 speed they are not Krates.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2018)

vincev said:


> Without the 5 speed they are not Krates.





Oh contraire. It's the long springer fork with little wheel and Atom drum that makes the Krate, gears are irrelevant.    


     lol


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Oh contraire. It's the long springer fork with little wheel and Atom drum that makes the Krate, gears are irrelevant.    View attachment 906070     lol
> View attachment 906062
> 
> View attachment 906069



When Krates were the style ya had to have a 5 speed or ya were a dork.lol


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 21, 2018)

vincev said:


> When Krates were the style ya had to have a 5 speed or ya were a dork.lol




We were to poor to have a 5spd or krate , I had to beat up the kid down the street and ride his .


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Oh contraire. It's the long springer fork with little wheel and Atom drum that makes the Krate, gears are irrelevant.    View attachment 906070     lol
> View attachment 906062
> 
> View attachment 906069





Wow , all that bike needs is Streemers !


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> We were to poor to have a 5spd or krate , I had to beat up the kid down the street and ride his .



I was a little to old for them.lol


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Wow , all that bike needs is Streemers !



Dont forget skirt guards


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2018)

Where's 2Jakes, he can build us a Peach Krate with streamers and skirt guards!


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 22, 2018)

Yeah, this is not the same bike I saw advertised or article, a Neighbor showed me in  Reminisce magazine, it had a red seat. The head post joints are not smooth as shown in that mag . The fork is the same china design anybody can buy off ebay, nothing special here,  aluminum rims and stem too? Bleck! It's a Typical PC rip-off. $500 bucks for a cheap A.. Wal-Mart (Black Friday)  krate with no more than a different label. .

I'm betting that, at least 250 of buyers didn't even read and or take a good look at photos, are going to be very disappointed, got suckered.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 22, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> It's all good. As the re-pops come out, it creates interest in originals and even older re-pops. If fact it generates interest in all things bicycle... and on go's the hobby. Happy Thanksgiving everyone !




Actually, 'dilution' occurs, even though these POS stingrays are no where close to the quality, durability and parts  to the originals, the population of them increases. Dilution is pollution plus confusion, original collectibles can loose greater public interest which decreases the demand for the existing original sting ray  population. .


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2018)

kids arntd really interested in stingrays anymore,so how important is quality compared to the og bikes,its symbolic collecting,do ya really think a big portion of these will ever be ridden,left outside,etc?


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2018)

gonna have to figure somthing else out,cant remember when i sold 500 bikes@$499.00 each in about 10 min


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 22, 2018)

how hard would it have been to build a frame in the same shape as the original? this bike looks stupid. it should sell for about $75.00


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2018)

500 ppl didnt think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 22, 2018)

^^^ 500 people are hoping they will be selling for $1,000.00  in a few years.


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ^^^ 500 people are hoping they will be selling for $1,000.00  in a few years.



or hanging on the office wall to enjoy,alot of ppl in the bike hobby are not in it for the money,some just enjoy bikes!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)

*They're back up for sale! Better hurry and pick one up! *

https://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Appl...F8&qid=1542994518&sr=8-1&keywords=apple+krate


----------



## phantom (Nov 23, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Great more crap!



LOL....from a guy that says don't clutter up threads with useless comments and/or opinions.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 23, 2018)

There's yet an item I didn't cover. I still have to recheck this but, when he'd first told me of the magazine article and few days later showed it too me. I'd forgotten to read the whole thing b/c I was busy looking at the photos. Like I'd said, it wasn't pictures of this POC but must have been copies of the 1998/9 Schwinn made or earlier. Regardless, this is junk but it's what he said at first: "They're making 180-190,000 of them."  So, if that's correct then, Pacific Cycles must be using P.T. Barnum's strategy. Albeit, at today's birth rate, even 200K would be shy as, it's milliseconds today.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)

Come on people! This is a chance of a lifetime and this Schwinn bike has the Lifetime Warranty!  And free Assembly. Still some for sale, lets git er dun.  

*This bike comes unassembled and includes a limited lifetime warranty for as long as you own the bike. *


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 24, 2018)

This sold new at WalMart for $88 years ago. It came to me a few weeks ago bundled with a vintage Stingray frameset. I wiped it down good and flipped it to a regular customer who flipped it the next day to his happy customer.

I don't pass judgement on these...they can be useful in many ways and unsatisfactory in others. I try not to walk away from $$ bills laying in my path.

I would have kept it if I had a grandson who was getting into bikes. He could have ridden it and scraped it up and then later get a vintage ride that he could take care of and appreciate.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 24, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> There's yet an item I didn't cover. I still have to recheck this but, when he'd first told me of the magazine article and few days later showed it too me. I'd forgotten to read the whole thing b/c I was busy looking at the photos. Like I'd said, it wasn't pictures of this POC but must have been copies of the 1998/9 Schwinn made or earlier. Regardless, this is junk but it's what he said at first: "They're making 180-190,000 of them."  So, if that's correct then, Pacific Cycles must be using P.T. Barnum's strategy. Albeit, at today's birth rate, even 200K would be shy as, it's milliseconds today.





My neighbor was mistaken, his citing of 180-190,000 new Apple krates and or similar was wrong.  He'd misunderstood or confused   1960's production  with today's.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2018)

I wonder if all of these come with that black zip tie on the fork that's holding the brake cable.


----------



## alvinm (Dec 5, 2018)

Still available.. ordered one yesterday.


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 6, 2018)

Maybe someone who bought one and assembled it can comment on the quality of the bike itself?  I know it is not an exact reproduction, but is it a good kid's bike?  Ratrodbikes had a pretty positive review of this bike.

I'd love to get my kids a Krate for the fun and coolness of riding one, but no way I can justify spending over $1K for a kid's bike.  Is this a viable alternative?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2018)

Only 500 made and they still have them available. Just got an email from Amazon, so I presume the general public and collectors aren't interested in this piece. What did the Fritz 50 sell for? That was an ugly botched up piece and I believe that sold out in a short time.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 9, 2018)

vincev said:


> Without the 5 speed they are not Krates.



Correctamundo Sir !


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2018)

repops are a bad investment..I had a chance to by the Black Phantom off the showroom floor for $500 and walked away.At that price there were no takers.lol Novices think they are an investment but they are not.Save the money and buy a real Schwinn.


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 11, 2018)

From looking around, I saw that Last year they did a "reproduction" of the Lemon Peeler.  They were also sold through Amazon, but were either $295 or $350, I've seen both prices mentioned.  The main difference with this year's "Apple Krate" seems to be the front drum brake and the 50th Anniversary designation.  You also get a 50th Anniversary pin and hard cover book.  Whether that is worth $200 more is anyone's guess.  Also saw a Gray Ghost repro was offered through Dick's Sporting Goods last year for $395 and the "limited edition" was 1400 bikes.

I agree, since they are still available, and no indication stock is low at Amazon, these are probably priced too high to be viable.  If they last past Christmas, watch for a discount.  Maybe with running the Lemon Peeler (500 bikes) and the Gray Ghost (1400 bikes), they've exhausted the market for these.

Would like to get my kids some kind of Krate for fun riding.  I've decide to try to build one myself.  Likely will pick up a Sting Ray frame from late '70's and start with that.  Looking at e-bay prices, could probably build a "Krate" style bike from (original and repro) parts for around $500.  A lot of pieces need to come together, so it will take time.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2018)

*Wanna make an easy 2K? Buy now before these are sold out! The prices are going thru the ceiling! Just ask a Vet. *

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ap...026590?hash=item468bcaae1e:g:9ysAAOSwEphcEEwv *


----------



## Sven (Dec 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> *Wanna make an easy 2K? Buy now before these are sold out! The prices are going thru the ceiling! Just ask a Vet. *
> 
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ap...026590?hash=item468bcaae1e:g:9ysAAOSwEphcEEwv *




$2500....wow.....That is crazy talk.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 16, 2018)

spoker said:


> kids arntd really interested in stingrays anymore,so how important is quality compared to the og bikes,its symbolic collecting,do ya really think a big portion of these will ever be ridden,left outside,etc?



Exactly,These things will sit in the house or office forever.  My avatar shows my Son in '08 on his BFK,one of two I bought BF '07 @ Wal Mart. He rode them that summer and forgot about them over the winter. They've  mostly been dust collectors since. They never had a chance to rust or fall apart. I'll guess most of them out there are in the same condition today.I've tried to get the Grandchildren interested in them, no can do. They're just old and goofy looking to them.  I thought about selling them but I only have about $160.00 in both,no point.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 16, 2018)

Can't count that out, Few years back fellow had two Black BFK's. Both rust buckets, pealing chrome and one his kid painted over all the rust, all black, rims included. . $50 for the pair. I didn't want to bother scrapping the parts (seats and tires were about the only things okey-dokey. ) and walked. So long as you don't use em, then ,sure, they're good for looking at. LOL



PCHiggin said:


> Exactly,These things will sit in the house or office forever.  My avatar shows my Son in '08 on his BFK,one of two I bought BF '07 @ Wal Mart. He rode them that summer and forgot about them over the winter. They've  mostly been dust collectors since. They never had a chance to rust or fall apart. I'll guess most of them out there are in the same condition today.I've tried to get the Grandchildren interested in them, no can do. They're just old and goofy looking to them.  I thought about selling them but I only have about $160.00 in both,no point.





PCHiggin said:


> Exactly,These things will sit in the house or office forever.  My avatar shows my Son in '08 on his BFK,one of two I bought BF '07 @ Wal Mart. He rode them that summer and forgot about them over the winter. They've  mostly been dust collectors since. They never had a chance to rust or fall apart. I'll guess most of them out there are in the same condition today.I've tried to get the Grandchildren interested in them, no can do. They're just old and goofy looking to them.  I thought about selling them but I only have about $160.00 in both,no point.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 22, 2018)

Jeff54 said:


> Can't count that out, Few years back fellow had two Black BFK's. Both rust buckets, pealing chrome and one his kid painted over all the rust, all black, rims included. . $50 for the pair. I didn't want to bother scrapping the parts (seats and tires were about the only things okey-dokey. ) and walked. So long as you don't use em, then ,sure, they're good for looking at. LOL



Point is,They wont be used much,if at all, as a kids bike. The cheapo chrome wont matter. The front brake is cool and it looks like they dropped the dorky "safety" handlebars but the price is out of line


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 22, 2018)

Is that a 24" Krate springer?


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes, I too think this year's version is overpriced.  Last year's Lemon Peeler was $350 list, but sounds like they could be had for $299.  So, what are you getting extra with this year's Apple Krate?  The front SA drum brake, which lists at $70, a 50th Anniversary pin, and a commemorative book.  

I wasn't looking for one of these last year, but my understanding is the Lemon Peeler sold fast.  At $300, they were a reasonably priced kids bike.  At $500 you really have to think about whether this is worth it as a kid's bike.  For those buying it as a "collectible" - your choice, but I would not want to try to sell one for a "premium" price down the line.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 22, 2018)

I wouldn't say $300 was or is a reasonably priced kids bike. I've been in the big box stores a lot this year and most of the Schwinns & mongooses are in the $129 to $219 range. I'd say these were aimed at hopeful collectors.


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 22, 2018)

Rusty Klunker said:


> I wouldn't say $300 was or is a reasonably priced kids bike. I've been in the big box stores a lot this year and most of the Schwinns & mongooses are in the $129 to $219 range. I'd say these were aimed at hopeful collectors.



I think you are definitely right, Schwinn is marketing them to collectors as an "anniversary" bike.  However, in my experience in other areas, anything marketed as a "collectible" is almost immediately NOT going to be a collectible.  So, for a bike, that just leaves it's functional value to consider. 

Do you think the Apple Krates being offered at Amazon are of the same quality as the "Big Box" "Schwinns"?  I ask, because I've been curious if PC might have upped the quality of the bike as an "anniversary" bike?  I have no idea, and don't follow what PC is doing with the Schwinn line.  For comparison, the base 20 inch Trek kids bike is $250.  Is that a fair comparison?


----------

